# Playstation Move



## PaJami (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everybody. Playstation Move is coming out today. How many of you PS3 owners are going to get it? I think I will eventually, but not 100% for sure. If you do come to owning it, give us a short review of your thoughts!


----------



## Josh (Sep 17, 2010)

It's looks really great, But I don't own a PS3, So I'll wait for Kinect to come out.
I think that it'll make the Wii look unique any more.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't seen the killer app yet.
And I want a 3DS.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

doesn't look as good as kinect


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 17, 2010)

Pretty much the same concept as the Wii remote, but costs more.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

IT IS EXACTLY THE SAME EXCEPT ITS BLACK AND ON OF THE HAS A COLOURED BUBBLE ON THE TOP

sorry for caps lock, didn't realise it was on until i had finished writing


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Pretty much the same concept as the Wii remote, but costs more.


Except I have to hand it to Sony for being smart.

Nintendo makes a wireless controller via remote and nunchuck, yet you connect the two with a wire.


----------



## Josh (Sep 17, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> IT IS EXACTLY THE SAME EXCEPT ITS BLACK AND ON OF THE HAS A COLOURED BUBBLE ON THE TOP
> 
> sorry for caps lock, didn't realise it was on until i had finished writing


You know you could have edited it.(Or are you being sarcastic? It's hard to tell on the internet)


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 17, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's quite "the one" isn't she?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can buy wireless nunchuks, but they still suck

e.g.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 17, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with it? Hmmm? 
I doubt you've even tried it before.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If its me your talking about it's he not she


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna waste my time with faulty third party accessories.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 17, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see what's so bad about it, I have a 3rd party Wii remote charger that works great.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have bad experiences with 3rd party accessories, more than good ones.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 17, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Example? I'm curious.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 17, 2010)

ITT people discuss nintendo's new wii remote and nunchuk

but on-topic, i think it's way overpriced, since it's more or less a peripheral for the eyetoy, but at least they improved on the wii with the whole depth-thing.

the neon ball is lols though.  but they did what they had to to innovate/make it work, i guess.

maybe a good golf game will actually be made to use this thing.  ex: a working control scheme.

also, FAIRIES


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought a brand new controller for my neighbor's kid, since he had a Wii and it was his birthday. He opens it up, the controller drops on the floor and the analog stick broke. It could only go left.

Bought an arcade stick for Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, it died within a week. The buttons became unresponsive.

My Gamecube couldn't read the memory card after being unused for two or three months or so.


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

PS Move is more advanced than the Wii remote.


----------



## Muh Pit (Sep 17, 2010)

*<big><big><big>+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





=






</big></big></big>*


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sony Employee: EVERYONE! LETS RIP OFF THE WIIMOTE BUT INSTEAD GLUE A GIANT GLOWING BALL TO IT.

The man was found dead in his apartment the next morning...


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Sony Employee: EVERYONE! LETS RIP OFF THE WIIMOTE BUT INSTEAD GLUE A GIANT GLOWING BALL TO IT.
> 
> The man was found dead in his apartment the next morning...


Yes, that's how business works, you come up with a good idea, then the company decides to use it, and therefor must murder you.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

^Ever wonder why the owner of Nintendo was never seen again after he annouced the 3DS? Murder


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> ^Ever wonder why the owner of Nintendo was never seen again after he annouced the 3DS? Murder


You are neither intelligent nor funny.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 17, 2010)

"nintendo has motion control so any other console that has it is copying them hurr"

I might get it eventually.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't wanna start an arguement, but you really can't blame them for taking the idea. Motion Controls were making Nintendo lots of money, so they advanced it to make it better. There are many people who do it all the time. It's gonna make them money, people will like it, so why not.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

Screw SOny and Microsoft, Nintendos got a *censored.3.0*ing 3D handheld.


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Screw SOny and Microsoft, Nintendos got a *censored.3.0*ing 3D handheld.


TROLOLOLO


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Screw SOny and Microsoft, Nintendos got a *censored.3.0*ing 3D handheld.


inb4PSP2has3DMotionGamingONTHEGO

Even though I seriously doubt that. o:

I think I might pickup Move, Sorcery looks cool and I wouldn't mind trying MAG/Heavy Rain with motion controls. Though I'll need to look for other games to justify the purchase. >.>


----------



## PaJami (Sep 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Oraki51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now just wondering, if you already own, say, MAG... Would there be an update or something letting Move controls work, or would you have to buy something?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairly certain there would be an update, it would be cheap if they held it hostage. I dunno if it's already there though, I know the latest BETA for it was advertising all about it.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. So if I'd buy move tomorrow, chances are I couldn't use it for MAG right away, correct?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you can still download the Beta from the PSN Store, correct.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I picked up a copy of Move today (the bundle, plus an extra remote for my bro) I got to say, I am thorougly impressed with the controls themselves. The camera adds to the fun, as well. So far, I'm not a huge fan of the games out now, but they are pretty fun for the price they're at. With the new games coming out, I'd say buy it now if you think the games look fun, or wait until better ones come out


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 18, 2010)

It's nice to hear good things about Move.
Does Move run on AA batteries like the Wii Remote?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> It's nice to hear good things about Move.
> Does Move run on AA batteries like the Wii Remote?


I think it's built-in rechargeable batteries, but don't quote me on the built in part.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 19, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> It's nice to hear good things about Move.
> Does Move run on AA batteries like the Wii Remote?


It charges just like a Playstation 3 remote. You just plug it in, and you're set. However, I think I read something about there being batteries inside of it that you can remove, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 19, 2010)

See now, what can the wii do to catch up???

Playstation is superior in every way.

New wii announced by end of 2011, methinks.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> See now, what can the wii do to catch up???
> 
> Playstation is superior in every way.
> 
> New wii announced by end of 2011, methinks.


the wii has no reason to catch up.  both systems were dead before they were launched.

MICRO$OFT IS SUPREME, BILL GAETS 4EVA!!!


and both MS and sony's motion controllers are overpriced, IMO.  $150 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UR BILL GATES MASHEEN DUSN DO NO TURD DIEMENSHION DUS IT?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Most of the games for it dont even look good


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA BUT WII HAV REEL MOSHUN ****ROL!!!!!!!

NO BUTTANS EVERYTHIN IS CONTROLLER!!!!


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UR FACE CONTROLLAR
UR ARM CONTROLLAR
UR CAT CONTROLLAR
UR TOAST CONTROLLAR.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UR COUCH!!!!!

DA POSSBIILTIES!!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2010)

Pokeman said:
			
		

> Most of the games for it dont even look good


You probably don't even know which games even support it besides the "launch" titles.

As for the price, aren't the controllers about the same price as a Wiimote? 40, 50 dollars? The sport champions bundle save you like ten dollars or so for the game, a Move controller, and a Eye. 

Either way, my mom went and got it because she thought it'd be a good present. Only to change her mind and that it's going to be a Christmas present. :L


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pokeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bundle pack (the move thing requires a playstation eye, if you don't already have one) is ~ $100/150, IIRC

motion control isn't really necessary for ps3 or xbox.. just my opinion.  but i guess it was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand, HD is necessary for the wii, AND THERES NO POSSIBLE WAY IT CAN DO IT!!

OLOL


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Canada smells like horse poop


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IKR


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's $100. 

But yeah, it's not necessary for the PS3. Doesn't mean they can't try to wow us with it. I'm curious about how it'll be used in LittleBigPlanet 2.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your skin texture can be copied to sackboys!
lolspottyteenagers


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gawd phallus Sack Boys.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 19, 2010)

SONY SUCKS BALLS MICROSOFT RAPES THE CHARTS.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 19, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> SONY SUCKS BALLS MICROSOFT RAPES THE CHARTS.


Real mature mate


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 19, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Oraki51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate? What aare you, Austrailian?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 19, 2010)

Does MOVE? come with a game?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 19, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 19, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what if he is, or isn't.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Does MOVE? come with a game?


Depends. If you buy the bundle (one wand and the eye) you get Sports Champions with it.


----------

